# RB25DET in My Newest S12......



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone know a good site for cheap RB25DET Front halves?....I most recently came upon a website that whole heartedly says you can put an RB25DET in your 83-88 200sx......Ima do it......I just need a good deal on an RB25DET.........(Front Half)


----------

